# 90x48x48 (oops) Build



## Tucker (Jun 30, 2017)

So I went to Home Depot today and dropped $430 on stuff to make my first enclosure. Would've been cheaper but I decided I wanted a reciprocating saw (Home Depot is my kryptonite sometimes). Haven't worked with melamine much and I severely underestimated how heavy it would be. Holy crap. Had some difficulty getting the tailgate on my truck up so I left it down, used the only worn out bungee I had, and proceeded slowly on the 3 mile drive back home. And this happened...






So instead of a 96x48x48 enclosure I will be building a 90x48x48 enclosure. Because I'm dumb 

Anyhow, here's the start of my Tegu adventure, more to follow.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ha! Excellent. On your way, brother!


----------



## Tucker (Jul 1, 2017)

Got started back up again today, made some cuts and started screwing two of the walls together.




Instead of the #8 wood screws a lot of sites recommended I am using #9 1.5" roofing screws. The advantage in using these is that I can drive them with a quarter inch hex bit which is far easier and faster than using a Phillips bit.

Obligatory tough guy pic as I drown in my own sweat....


----------



## Tucker (Jul 1, 2017)

Cage is almost done! Just the front panels and doors left to go! Zeppelin seems to think this is his new crate...






These corner braces seemed like a good idea


----------



## Tucker (Jul 2, 2017)

Well it's not the prettiest thing I've ever built, but it's done and it will hold a Tegu. Tomorrow is clean up and cage prep day, cypress mulch lights/fixtures, amenities for the Tegu etc.





Lessons learned/re-learned:

Measure twice, cut once (facepalm)

Melamine is NOT plywood, it is heavier but somehow weaker.

An 8ft x 4ft enclosure is NOT a 1 person job

Underneath the melamine floor of your enclosure should be an equal size piece of proper plywood, for added strength.

If you're going to mount wheels/casters get the locking swiveling type and mount them to a proper piece of 2 by lumber for an axel. Then roll the axels under your enclosure.

DRILL PILOT HOLES!!!! You can get away with not doing it on the melamine if you are very careful or using smaller screws, but if you try to screw straight through acrylic glass you will, not might but WILL, ruin a $60 piece of material (doh!)

Lift with your legs, not your back. (Also doh!) 

Even if you own and are familiar with one unless you use a circular saw on a daily basis at work you probably can't make very straight cuts with it. Use a table saw or have the hardware store make the cuts for you.

WEAR GLOVES. All the time. If you take them off stop working. If you start working again put them back on. My right middle finger is a millimeter or two shorter than it was before I started because I got lazy and didn't put my gloves back on. Also there's a neat little trail of blood drops on the floor of the enclosure now.

If you insist on making your own cuts, wear eye pro. Saw dust and acrylic in your eye is not fun. I have some, and wore it, but did the same thing with it as I did my gloves. Now I have pink eye.

I think that's it for now. Anyhow, let me know what y'all think!


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Tucker said:


> Well it's not the prettiest thing I've ever built, but it's done and it will hold a Tegu. Tomorrow is clean up and cage prep day, cypress mulch lights/fixtures, amenities for the Tegu etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sage advice. Thanks. Nice digs.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 3, 2017)

Alright so now I've got a few questions, about lighting to be specific. I've got a 75w non UVB bulb hanging about 24" above the patio, don't think it's going to be enough so I'll be dropping more lamps in tomorrow. Still debating on where to mount the ReptiSun UVB 10.0 24" fluorescent light. Suggestions? Anyway here's the day's progress, tomorrow I will be putting in a lean-to for easy burrowing. Any suggestions or tips are welcome, encouraged, and appreciated!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 3, 2017)

Great safety tips....lol...... awsome end product good job


----------



## Tucker (Jul 3, 2017)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Great safety tips....lol...... awsome end product good job



Experience is a great teacher, only problem is the test comes before the lesson lol.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 3, 2017)

Haha we live and learn .....lol.... I`m hoping to convert an old wardrobe once my little guy has grown a little so I`m sure my lessons are still to come.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 3, 2017)

I am ordering a male from Rodney Irwin/Tegusonly. He says he can confirm a male at around 26" in length. I assumed that was snout to vent but this morning he clarified that it was snout to tail so my little feller will have quite a bit of cage to grow into.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 3, 2017)

Haha ... But at least it will be his forever home and he will be able to settle in from day one. I have a colombian gold tegu at around 18" and not too sure on sex yet but these usually grow to about a foot smaller than there southern reletives....Its so cool though I honestly can`t wait for it to grow I`m so excited..... Awsome that you are adopting a rescue too rather than going through a breeder who is solely in it for the money


----------



## Tucker (Jul 3, 2017)

Yep, my plan is to find out how well I handle one Tegu (in addition to a Boston Terrier and a Ball Python) and if I feel comfortable I want to adopt a female from one of Rodney's scratch 'n dent sales, maybe an old gal who's a little beat up looking or missing some tail that might not get a home otherwise.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 3, 2017)

Thats awsome ..... Really like Zeppelin by the way, he looks cool


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Tucker said:


> I am ordering a male from Rodney Irwin/Tegusonly. He says he can confirm a male at around 26" in length. I assumed that was snout to vent but this morning he clarified that it was snout to tail so my little feller will have quite a bit of cage to grow into.


Fantastic.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 4, 2017)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Thats awsome ..... Really like Zeppelin by the way, he looks cool



He's my little sidekick, can be a mischievous little pain in the arse sometimes but I love him.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 6, 2017)

Bender is here! Seems like his time with Mr. Irwin has made him already very tame. Either that or he is exhausted from the trip. He was pretty cold and sleepy when I unboxed him. He barely opens his eyes or flicks his tongue. Ran a warm bath and put him in it to bring him up to temperature. Anyhow, I'd like to give a big two thumbs up and a shout out to Rodney Irwin and TegusOnly, he was extremely helpful and doing business with him was a great experience! I finally have a Tegu! Here's Bender!


----------



## Zyn (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice looks like a very tame already healthy boy


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Tucker said:


> Bender is here! Seems like his time with Mr. Irwin has made him already very tame. Either that or he is exhausted from the trip. He was pretty cold and sleepy when I unboxed him. He barely opens his eyes or flicks his tongue. Ran a warm bath and put him in it to bring him up to temperature. Anyhow, I'd like to give a big two thumbs up and a shout out to Rodney Irwin and TegusOnly, he was extremely helpful and doing business with him was a great experience! I finally have a Tegu! Here's Bender!


Congrats! Very Futurama-like.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 6, 2017)

I was gonna name him Moulder but then I don't have another pet named Scully so it didn't really make sense.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 6, 2017)

Congrats.....welcome to the tegu world he looks awsome I so can`t wait for mine to grow


----------

